# Will the Bucks be trading next season?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*The Bucks have 4 quality players that only have 2 years left on their contracts, which are pretty good trading chips. I want to know who you think will be kept, or who could be traded by then.*

*Players and their Contracts:*









Desmond Mason
7.2 Million in 2005-2006









Calvin Booth
6.3 Million in 2005-2006









Joe Smith
6.3 Million in 2005-2006









Maurice Williams
1.7 Million in 2005-2006​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*I think that Calvin Booth is gone this offseason, as we need to get him off the books, and I think that Joe Smith will be gone after next season. Desmond Mason hopefully will be re-signed after his deal expires, same with Maurice Williams.....

Joe Smith could be traded this offseason, especially if we are looking to trade up in the draft. At age 29, Joe Smith is a very reliable player that almost any team would want on their roster....

Calvin Booth, with his 12 million dollars over the next 2 years, will be a lot tougher to deal, as he hasn't really proved much of anything to deserve that much money...hopefully we can find a taker*


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

What I could see happening is if we get a PF in draft or FA, we go and try to trade Booth and Smith together for a big expiring contract.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

These are all pointless questions to ask right now. No one can give you a decent answer with the ownership and coaching and perhaps GM positions up in the air and rumors :gossip: flying around concerning a total shakeup around here!

Word now has it Kohl is as close to ever in selling Bucks and remaining a minority owner to prevent the team from being moved. 

I dont know if that means :worship: Michael Jordan is back in the picture or not :wait: ...but if he is this will completely change and alter the entire direction and dynamic of this franchise for the better!

Just on his namesake alone we will be catapulted into the upper echelon of the NBA elite status. Stern will not want to and will not let Jordan fail. And Jordan :allhail: wont let Jordan fail! Milwaukee would be the true winners.

We could match the :evil: Bulls as Jordan will not want to lose to Chicago and Reinsdorf...and we might end up getting Lebron in two years. So many great possibilities with Jordan as owner with his own money as opposed to Kohl's.

A complete reversal...So I couldnt tell you :whoknows: until that is cleared up one way or another...Eventually Kohl will sell. To a local investor or to Jordan...That is gonna change the whole thing... :banana:


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I would not be a Bucks fan if MJ is owner. Plus he won't take over the team because Kohl won't let him move it. They need to just let a local guy get the team.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*If Jordan bought the Bucks....just think about the marketing aspect if we got LeBron James aswell....more than likely both won't happen, but just think about it, Milwaukee would blow up!*


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I don't see Desmond or Mo being traded and especially Desmond since Harris has said him and Michael Redd are key parts to the team. Joe Smith only if we get something better in return. Calvin Booth certainly. And personally, wouldn't want to see Desmond, Mo or Joe go.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think we will eventually have to move either Redd or Dez because them together will never win anything.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Dez24 said:


> I don't see Desmond or Mo being traded and especially Desmond since Harris has said him and Michael Redd are key parts to the team. Joe Smith only if we get something better in return. Calvin Booth certainly. And personally, wouldn't want to see Desmond, Mo or Joe go.


Tend to agree.

Keeping Mason and Mo as key elements to the team is essential. Personally wouldn't look to trade Smith unless a good offer was put forward, but I'd shop him and see what the market value is.


----------

